

Drunk-driver proof cars could be sold by 2020 - LucyDraper
http://europe.newsweek.com/drunk-driver-proof-cars-could-be-sold-by-2020-328389

======
Tortoise
The sort of people who'd be willing to pay an extra few hundred dollars for
this aren't the sort of people who drive drunk. It doesn't make sense unless
the government forces it.

